# 58 Western Flyer X53



## 56 Vette (Aug 23, 2017)

Well I've been sitting on this X53, or should I say watching it sit in a corner of the garage since the spring Memory Lane swap meet. Was so excited to pick it up from Dave the Tinker, and tear into it, but one thing after another kept coming up, and there it sat. Well I did a lot of research on the X53's about colors, drivetrains, and serial numbers, and pretty much read everything I could on them. After messing with the Silverking and the DX bomber, I figured it's time to get this one in the stand. Tinker had gathered all the parts to complete it, so first order was to get the repop light top cleaned and polished up, and the rocket ray working. Got that finished and just now got the frame all tore down, everything came off pretty easy, and so the clean up starts. I'll try to keep updating my progress, but this one will take a little while. Joe


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 24, 2017)

At least you're starting with a solid, complete bike! The chrome bill on this puppy might be a little hefty but looks like a straightforward restoration. Looking forward to more progress. V/r Shawn


----------



## the tinker (Aug 24, 2017)

Hey Joe, glad to see you starting on the old X53 . That day at the Memory Lane swap, you were so excited!   It's funny that you posted this today, as I was about to P.M. you, and ask you if you started on it. The X53 was Murray's competitor to the Schwinn Phantom, and in my opinion a work of art. That bike sat neglected for many years, happy to see it found a good home, have fun with it!


Here is a photo of it hanging in my basement. glad to see it got a good home, and not ending up being parted out , like other bikes Iv'e sold.


----------



## partsguy (Aug 24, 2017)

The X53 or the Murray Fleet Line is another dream ride of mine, but my plate is full and priorities are shifting - so I doubt I'll chase that whale for a while. I love how this appears as one piece of metal when the frame, tank, guard, and rack are together.


----------



## the tinker (Aug 24, 2017)

partsguy said:


> The X53 or the Murray Fleet Line is another dream ride of mine, but my plate is full and priorities are shifting - so I doubt I'll chase that whale for a while. I love how this appears as one piece of metal when the frame, crank, guard, and rack are together.



These Murrays are beautiful bikes.I saw only one X53 as a kid. Everyone near me was riding the Monarks or Schwinns, or J.C. Higgins.Pictured below is a Murray I sold to another Caber this spring,

 

 and below that, behind the other bikes, is a Mercury that I still have.

 I have one more that is not put together yet, that will become a fender-less roadster. I enclose a photo of different Murray springers for comparison.

 The only parts that are interchangeable, as far the X53, and the J.C. Higgins springer is the bottom bolts and nuts.,. and bail cap. Even those changed over the years, so be careful buying springer parts, notice the difference in the rocker assembly's . Pictured is the [black] 50's Higgin's springer, and a 49-50 springer the cap for the X53 springer is the ribbed one. the 49-50 is smooth.
These bikes are getting parted at an alarming rate. i hate to sell them at the swaps, as they usually get parted. Thank you Joe for putting my old one together.



  Oops, How did this photo get in here?.....Bicycle Larry ended up with this one....


----------



## partsguy (Aug 24, 2017)

the tinker said:


> These Murrays are beautiful bikes.I saw only one X53 as a kid. Everyone near me was riding the Monarks or Schwinns, or J.C. Higgins.Pictured below is a Murray I sold to another Caber this spring,View attachment 665178 View attachment 665179 and below that, behind the other bikes, is a Mercury that I still have.View attachment 665181 I have one more that is not put together yet, that will become a fender-less roadster. I enclose a photo of different Murray springers for comparison.View attachment 665177 The only parts that are interchangeable, as far the X53, and the J.C. Higgins springer is the bottom bolts and nuts.,. and bail cap. Even those changed over the years, so be careful buying springer parts, notice the difference in the rocker assembly's . Pictured is the [black] 50's Higgin's springer, and a 49-50 springer the cap for the X53 springer is the ribbed one. the 49-50 is smooth.
> These bikes are getting parted at an alarming rate. i hate to sell them at the swaps, as they usually get parted. Thank you Joe for putting my old one together.
> 
> View attachment 665180  Oops, How did this photo get in here?.....Bicycle Larry ended up with this one....




Tinker, I do not see any photos. Seems like many 50's and 60's high end models are getting parted. X53's, Corvette's, Silver Jet's, Fleet Line's, Golden Flyer's, etc. I know Tim Fox was selling a frame and rack at the last swap, and I thought about buying it. Thing is, most of the parts can be easily had. Like you said though, the springer, rack, guard, and tank make or break these bikes. Good luck finding them!


----------



## the tinker (Aug 24, 2017)

partsguy said:


> Tinker, I do not see any photos. Seems like many 50's and 60's high end models are getting parted. X53's, Corvette's, Silver Jet's, Fleet Line's, Golden Flyer's, etc. I know Tim Fox was selling a frame and rack at the last swap, and I thought about buying it. Thing is, most of the parts can be easily had. Like you said though, the springer, rack, guard, and tank make or break these bikes. Good luck finding them!



No photos?  I posted 4 photos plus one accidentally , for a total of 5. I see them.....


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Aug 24, 2017)

I`ve owned several of these- had four at one time once- Great Riders !!!-------Cowboy


----------



## 56 Vette (Aug 24, 2017)

Hey Tinker, thanks again, and I'm very glad to be the next caretaker of this one! Right now it won't be getting the full on restoration, but it is certainly in decent enough shape to go that way. I'm just taking each part and seeing how much chrome and paint i can get to come back, and make a nice rider out of it. And it will definitely NOT be parted on my watch!! Tinker thanks for all the info on the differences in the springer forks between the bikes you pointed out, guess I've never really looked that close, but very good stuff to know. Got the back rack polished up, and there might be a little more color there than I originally thought. She isn't gonna be a #10 show bike, but hopefully the rest cleans up this well. Joe


----------



## partsguy (Aug 25, 2017)

the tinker said:


> No photos?  I posted 4 photos plus one accidentally , for a total of 5. I see them.....




I seem them now. Love the Murray!


----------



## 56 Vette (Aug 29, 2017)

Making a little progress on the X53. Got the frame and fork derusted the best I could, and polished what paint remained. It didn't come back as well as I had hoped, but it has its own look that is growing on me more and more. All the hardware and front springer parts took a 24 hour bath in Evaporust and came out pretty well. Also got all the bearings and races cleaned and relubed and crank and pedals put back on, along with the fork reassembled and installed. Still along way to go, but glad to see it finally going back together. The front fender needs more tlc but I couldn't help putting it on for a quick pic. Joe


----------



## indiana dave (Aug 30, 2017)

That's looking good. Personally, I'd rather have a well preserved, cleaned up original paint bike than an over-restored museum piece.
My bikes get ridden, and are stored in my garage, where they may get bumped into, or knocked over.
I don't want to have to worry about every little scratch.
My bikes are all basically like this. Disassembled, cleaned, polished, regreased, and any unusable parts (usually just tires and tubes) replaced.

There are plenty of brand new bikes with the "classic look" and the average person doesn't know the difference.
They see an old bike that actually looks old, and they take notice.


----------



## 56 Vette (Sep 2, 2017)

Well I got quite a bit farther on the Western Flyer the last few days. I'm sure a lot of you guys are the same way, when you can see the end result is close and you keep going just to see it finally done and ride it! Tore into the seat and found the bar that holds the springs was broke, so I took it to work and on lunch breaks I blasted the chassis, and rewelded the broken bar, and put all the hardware in an Evaporust bath at home. I painted the pan and chassis, and got it all back together, it turned out pretty good. Also tackled the tank and chainguard to see what if any paint was left on them. Not much was left, but still traces of gold and red on tank, and gold only left on the chainguard. Gonna leave them like this for now, maybe try a patina restore if I can find candy gold and red, but nothing too soon. Then I moved on to the front fender brace, Tinker gave me a new brace, but the original still had traces of red, so I went ahead and straightened it the best I could and polished up the fender and installed it and the light for good. Then on to the rear fender, rack braces, the spear and reflector holder. The reflector was broken and epoxied back in years ago, I decided to leave it instead of putting it the new one Tinker gave me with the bike. Here are a few pics. Joe


----------



## 56 Vette (Sep 2, 2017)

Now it's on the stand and the only thing left is my favorite part, the wheels! NOT!! Lol. Got the hub's apart, cleaned all the internals, derusted and polished the hoops, spokes, hub shells and reassembled everything with a set of NOS Lightening Darts. Put the chain back on after soaking for a week, and believe it or not, this thing rides like silk! It's heavy as a Sherman tank, but really pedals well, and coasts and  brakes nicely, and the springer is pretty cool too! Overall really happy how it turned out, big thanks to Tinker for letting me be the guy who got work on it! Have a great weekend all! Joe


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Sep 3, 2017)

56 Vette said:


> Now it's on the stand and the only thing left is my favorite part, the wheels! NOT!! Lol. Got the hub's apart, cleaned all the internals, derusted and polished the hoops, spokes, hub shells and reassembled everything with a set of NOS Lightening Darts. Put the chain back on after soaking for a week, and believe it or not, this thing rides like silk! It's heavy as a Sherman tank, but really pedals well, and coasts and  brakes nicely, and the springer is pretty cool too! Overall really happy how it turned out, big thanks to Tinker for letting me be the guy who got work on it! Have a great weekend all! JoeView attachment 669976 View attachment 669979 View attachment 669980 View attachment 669981 View attachment 669982 View attachment 669983



Very nice job! Well worth your time on this one. Enjoy


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Sep 3, 2017)

Lookin great man! Heres mine..Restored.58'



Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 4, 2017)

FULLYLOADED said:


> Lookin great man! Heres mine..Restored.58'View attachment 670767
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk



nice to see these bikes done up , super nice job fullyloaded I like it  from bicycle larry


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Sep 27, 2017)

56 Vette said:


> Making a little progress on the X53. Got the frame and fork derusted the best I could, and polished what paint remained. It didn't come back as well as I had hoped, but it has its own look that is growing on me more and more. All the hardware and front springer parts took a 24 hour bath in Evaporust and came out pretty well. Also got all the bearings and races cleaned and relubed and crank and pedals put back on, along with the fork reassembled and installed. Still along way to go, but glad to see it finally going back together. The front fender needs more tlc but I couldn't help putting it on for a quick pic. JoeView attachment 668282 View attachment 668283 View attachment 668284 View attachment 668285



KEWL!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Sep 27, 2017)

bicycle larry said:


> nice to see these bikes done up , super nice job fullyloaded I like it  from bicycle larry



Thanks Larry!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------

